# Izzie's boo-boo = crazy week!



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow that is a nasty cut...how'd she do it?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

she was apparently running around with their Golden at top speed - they have 7 acres to run so Dad was where he could see them but not right there. He said suddenly Izzie just stopped running, sat down and cried ... they have no clue what she got, she's so fast she could have been way past it by the time she hurt. There are big landscaping rocks so that's a guess...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yikes! I don't envy you this week. That is a nasty looking scar on Izzy. Though it doesn't look like it bothers her a bit. Good luck to you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

WOw that looks ugly. Good luck with keeping her calm. LOL


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks guys! and did I mention it's raining and isn't planning on stopping so walks are out of the question ... awesome haha


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like lots of training games could be fun! Good Luck!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh my! 
You have your hands FULLl!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OUCH!!! Poor labbie 

Wow, you'll be having quite the house full, and a transport too, yikes!

~~Sanity vibes on the way~~

Bless You!!! and have fun on that transport. I wish more came my way.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh,poor baby! Good luck to you, you are wonderful!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*HUGS TO YOU SWEET IZZIE*
*BYE BYE BOO-BOO*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just breath and before you know it the weekend will be over and calmness can reign again. LOL That is one nasty booboo Izzie has and good luck on keeping her calm with all the excitement. Good luck and just remember I can do this I can do this. And a good glass of wine at the end of the evening helps too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ouch, looks like a pretty good size cut, good luck, you can do it:wavey:


----------

